# Getting back to basics



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

I spent many years working on an ambulance, and graduated from college as a Paramedic in 1982. I haven't been active or involved in ems for the last 15 or so years, and my certifications have long since expired. One of the things that I noticed over the years is that people sometimes think that more is necessarily better, or just plain necessary. 

I was going through my books awhile ago, and found my old American Red Cross first aid book from my Boy Scout and Civil Air Patrol days. There is a whole lot of good information in that book that we trained with for 20 hours to become "Advanced" First Aiders.

My point is this. You don't need to be a paramedic, or dedicate two years of your life to become proficient in some level of emergency medical care. The bleeding control and airway principles in that "outdated" first aid book were, in many cases, identical to those we learned in emt and paramedic training. In fact, the first aid book had ways to improvise many of the bandages, dressings, and splints that were never covered in other training. Splinting and spinal immobilization were also similar, with many improvised methods covered in the "outdated" book still working quite well. 

If you have the desire, drive and motivation, by all means get hooked up with an emt or paramedic training class. If you don't have the time or desire to do that, find a CPR and first aid class to take. Advanced life support can make a huge difference, but even more critical is having somebody with some basic training on scene, taking appropriate action while waiting for help to arrive. 

Take a basic first aid and CPR class, and learn how to use a fire extinguisher. When it hits the fan and help isn't coming, those things can mean the difference between life and death for your family and your community.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Your certifications have long since expired, just as mine has.  But yes, a basic first aid or CPR class are good to have under the belt.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> Your certifications have long since expired, just as mine has.  But yes, a basic first aid or CPR class are good to have under the belt.


Yep. Mine too. I took the RC first aid/CPR class back in '96. Should probably take it again just to refresh my failing memory.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

As an adult volunteer with the scouts I have lots of opportunities to take this training and it is generally free. The merit badge manuals are loaded with useful knowlege and are only $4.00 ea.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

There are many places out there that offer low cost or even free training. Learning how to stop bleeding and perform CPR should be something on everones "prep" list. Many people who haven't been in a SHTF situation don't realize that if they call 911 for an injured relative or neighbor, help may not be coming for hours, or maybe even days.

The basics of first aid very rarely if ever change. Airway, Bleeding, Circulation. 3 basic principles that everyone should know how to handle when they're on their own.

Once you have the basic concepts down, they tend to stay with you for a very long time. Even after you think you might have forgotten how to do something, when a situation presents itself, most often it comes back to you.


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

While I'm in complete agreement with everyone in regards to basic first aid training, tac803 raises and interesting observation about help not being available. During these times I concur that CPR is a valuable skill to learn (meaning there is currently access to hospitals equipped to handle things like acute cardiac events for the time being); However, if things get as bad as I believe they could become and as harsh as this may sound... I tend to believe CPR may end up being be a useless proceedure in some if not in most cases. In the event of a myocardial infarction for example, I believe it's highly unlikely many people have or will have items like a portable defibrillation unit, epinephrine, anti-coagulants (aside from perhaps aspirin), vasodilators (i.e. nitroglycerin), or O2 tanks in their prepping equipment; In furtherence, the ability to properly diagnose (due to lack of access to diagnostic equipment) let alone treat the cardiac event for effective results. I sincerely doubt that if the SHTF, qualified medical personel would be reporting to work to render assistance. I don't mean to sound like a wet blanket here but, I believe it's something worth pondering.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Beeorganic said:


> While I'm in complete agreement with everyone in regards to basic first aid training, tac803 raises and interesting observation about help not being available. During these times I concur that CPR is a valuable skill to learn (meaning there is currently access to hospitals equipped to handle things like acute cardiac events for the time being); However, if things get as bad as I believe they could become and as harsh as this may sound... I tend to believe CPR may end up being be a useless proceedure in some if not in most cases. In the event of a myocardial infarction for example, I believe it's highly unlikely many people have or will have items like a portable defibrillation unit, epinephrine, anti-coagulants (aside from perhaps aspirin), vasodilators (i.e. nitroglycerin), or O2 tanks in their prepping equipment; In furtherence, the ability to properly diagnose (due to lack of access to diagnostic equipment) let alone treat the cardiac event for effective results. I sincerely doubt that if the SHTF, qualified medical personel would be reporting to work to render assistance. I don't mean to sound like a wet blanket here but, I believe it's something worth pondering.


You make some very good points. CPR by itself will not usually save a life. Most people are not trained or equipped to diagnose serious cardiac events, and in a truly large scale event requiring the triage of patients, cardiac arrest victims are among those not treated. CPR training includes the heimlich maneuver, which does work well without adjunct equipment, and also trains people in the use of an AED, or automatic external defibrillator. Some drowning (especially cold water) or electrical shock victims respond well to CPR if initiated in a timely fashion. There are different levels of SHTF. A true long term shtf scenario would probably have people forming mutual support groups, and having at least one of the people in the group trained in basic first aid and cpr could be a real benefit to the group. If your mutual aid group includes one or more of the people that staff the local medic unit and they happened to bring it along with them, then your access to advanced medical equipment is immediately enhanced.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

When the :shtf: it is true ... things will be different.

But IMO (?) some training is better than none... and one day it may be a useless proceedure ... but till then ... it is nice to have it under the belt. As with any basic care ... when the need calls.

You do what you can ... when you can.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

*Andi said:


> When the :shtf: it is true ... things will be different.
> 
> But IMO (?) some training is better than none... and one day it may be a useless proceedure ... but till then ... it is nice to have it under the belt. As with any basic care ... when the need calls.
> 
> You do what you can ... when you can.


Yes! Especially in the case of mini- TSHTF situations that are limited to a specific area or even household...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree, Ezmerelda!

The mini- TSHTF situations ... are many and come in many different sizes ... (IMO )

A snow/ice storm is just one of many ... and to be honest, I think for some the :shtf: ... no job, no money and so on ... 

But like I said, "some training is better than none" (even if that training is a little on the old side.)


----------



## agringo4u (Aug 26, 2011)

*Emergency Ready*

Since everyone on this site pretty much knows their way around the internet I am sure you know there is just about anything you want to learn about on it somewhere including emergency first aid. I have a first aid book in a notebook I made myself from various places on the internet on different subjects. You do have to sort through it to get rid of some of the junk, but it is pretty evident which sites have the best information.


----------

